# Lone Cypress C&C



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

This is a famous tree...who would've thought a tree famous? Anyhow I hope I didn't butcher it in this frame. 

Lone Cypress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




_POR4576_77_78_79_80_tonemapped by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry Trev, not feeling this at ALL.  Looks like some really serious ghosting around the tree and the whole processing feel is a bit... heavy.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Sorry Trev, not feeling this at ALL.  Looks like some really serious ghosting around the tree and the whole processing feel is a bit... heavy.



I increased exposure around the tree. It's an HDR image from 5 frames. Tried to take it easy on the details :/


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2016)

I think maybe a softer hand?   Have you tried using a dodge brush or elevating just the tree (and not the surrounding water) to a new layer and working on it there?  I really like the scene...


----------



## JonA_CT (Jun 2, 2016)

I like the framing of the shot, but I agree the processing doesn't work for me. I don't have as trained an eye as others, but the rock formation and foreground trees feel unnatural -- like it's too much brighter than what is around it, and maybe even like the light isn't flat enough given the rest of the scene or is coming from a direction that doesn't feel right. 

Hah -- clearly can't communicate  it effectively but I'll press the post button anyways.


----------



## weepete (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll echo the comments about the ghosting around the tree, though the processing looks just a touch over for me (it's the blue in the water that looks odd to my eyes). One thing I really notice is the foliage in the foreground is OOF.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

weepete said:


> I'll echo the comments about the ghosting around the tree, though the processing looks just a touch over for me (it's the blue in the water that looks odd to my eyes). One thing I really notice is the foliage in the foreground is OOF.




OOF foreground elements purposely. I do that alot.


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2016)

Agree with the others about the ghosting, which can be seen along most of the shore. It's a lovely scene, though.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't see any ghosting...are you looking at it full sized on my Flickr?


----------



## waday (Jun 2, 2016)

You have your preferences set to do not edit.. do you mind if I draw on it/use arrows to point out what I'm (and I'm assuming the others are) referring to?


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have shot this from the same location but I was zoomed in more. Prefer zoomed in but you have some good space too. It's not ghosting as much as two very bright streaks running through the water. One behind tree and one on left.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 2, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> I have shot this from the same location but I was zoomed in more. Prefer zoomed in but you have some good space too. It's not ghosting as much as two very bright streaks running through the water. One behind tree and one on left.



I've seen your shot. 

The streak on the water is natural...well it's an HDR so not really natural but you know what I mean. I did up the exposure selectively on the tree.

The city of Monterey picked up the hash tag and is now following me.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 2, 2016)

I really love this scene and how you framed it.  I notice the ghosting of the tree as well but it does not bother me. This may sound strange but the ghosting looks kind of neat.  My humble inexperienced opinion.


----------

